# MG Chemicals equivalent to the popular Caig DeOxit



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Has the title suggests, what is MG Chemicals equivalent to the popular Caig DeOxit?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't know if there is an exact equivalent, people who swear by deoxit claim there are no others . We used Nutrol in a shop I worked at for many years, never had a problem with it. Like any other cleaners (including deoxit), it will dilute lubricants in bushings and sliders which will change the feel of the control. For sliders you should use special lubes or the deoxit for faders. Looking at MG's current offerings, it may be that their "super contact cleaner with PPE" is closer to deoxit than their Nutrol is. http://www.mgchemicals.com/products/cleaners/contact-cleaners/super-contact-cleaner-with-ppe-801b/ I would think if you contacted them they would tell you, they must know of their competition.


----------



## ampsplus (May 7, 2010)

I have used Nutrol for around 30 years, and have always had good luck with it. I find the Caig product has grease in it for lubrication and that attracts dust (not good). Plus Nutrol is cheaper.


----------

